# What is this plant?



## Hadouken441 (Feb 19, 2010)

My girlfriend went out and bought plants for her tank without doing research on them. Im not sure if its aquatic or not (she bought it off some guy selling them) Please let me know before she ruins her tank slowly


----------



## Nimavafi (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: What the F is this plant*

you can *usually* tell if the plant is aquatic or not by the thickness of the leaves. I believe that the thicker, tougher leaves indicate semi-aquatic or emersed growth.

Please double-check as I may be very wrong


----------

